# From California...



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hi and welcome!
pretty horses!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

I never owned a horse until i was 11, and i think horse was my first word.. so i have always been in love with horses... Please don't feel out of place here... because you are not ...  
Oh yeah... by the way, very pretty horses!


----------



## Horsiegal1774 (May 24, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> I never owned a horse until i was 11, and i think horse was my first word.. so i have always been in love with horses... Please don't feel out of place here... because you are not ...
> Oh yeah... by the way, very pretty horses!


I have always loved horses, they are awesome creatures and I hope to one day own one and have that special bond with one like all horse owners have with their horses


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Horsiegal1774 said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> > I never owned a horse until i was 11, and i think horse was my first word.. so i have always been in love with horses... Please don't feel out of place here... because you are not ...
> ...


If you love horses that much... i am almost positive that you will one day own one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsiegal1774 (May 24, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Horsiegal1774 said:
> 
> 
> > XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> ...


yeah, I want to either become a veterinarian ya know? or I want to have a rescue for tigers, and own horses of my own also, but idk i haven't figured it out, but I definantly want horses though! Most definantly.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Horsiegal1774 (May 24, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> hiya
> welcome to the forum


Hi! Thanks


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new too, seems like a very friendly forum!  

You shouldn't feel out of place. You don't have to own a horse to talk about them. That's so neat you've volunteered for a theraputic program. It must feel good to help people that way.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Horsiegal1774 said:


> XxXequinegrlXxX said:
> 
> 
> > Horsiegal1774 said:
> ...


That is soo cool! I hope you fufill your dreams in doing what you want/ like to do. I want to go to college to become a veternarian or go to college to study equine science and managment


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------

